# North Midland x-mas meal, 9th December



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

After some "behind the scenes inquieries" the 9th December looks like the preferred date and as we have a good crowd of curry lovers, I suggest that we'll have it at Barinda in Wilmslow again

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... picon=true

Who is up for this?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Curried pies for you :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Curried pies for you :lol:


Followed by custard pies :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Curried pies for you :lol:
> ...


with burnt vanilla


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Stillnot sure of this date, its our anniversary. Could be a joint celebration


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Stillnot sure of this date, its our anniversary. Could be a joint celebration


You can have a table with candles in a quiet corner :-* :-* :-* and we will watch you :wink:

EAT PIES :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Stillnot sure of this date, its our anniversary. Could be a joint celebration


Yes, I know it is :-* 
That's why I avoided this date in the first place ,,,, but I think David's idea is perfect


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Stillnot sure of this date, its our anniversary. Could be a joint celebration
> ...


A candle lit dinner in a corner eating pies with Dave................... how could I resist :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


.... while Sue and I watch on and take pictures .... to be posted on here. Oh, and don't forget your tiaras on the day :lol: :wink:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Can't do this one unfortunately  Will be in portugal though - I will see if they have got any good Chippy's there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Can't do this one unfortunately  Will be in portugal though - I will see if they have got any good Chippy's there.


With loads of veggies :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. Peeps interested so far are:

John-H
NewBeetle Paul x2
Jagman x2
Davidg x2
Eric
Al_B x2
Dani - possibly +3

Can you confim, please and I'll start a list on page 1


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Count us out Dani, we will be away according to Sue :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Count us out Dani, we will be away according to Sue :lol:


Yes, I know. That's why I didn't put your names down :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Count us out Dani, we will be away according to Sue :lol:
> ...


So you could tell me where she is taking me then :wink: , go on, she does not come on here that often anyway......... you know that you want to :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


You know where you are going ,,,, a romantic little pie cafe in Wigan , for pie , chips, peas ,gravy an x2 slices of bread :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Well that is what Sue said when she pm'd me for advice     hope it has not spoiled your surprise :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Never spoilt yet, sometimes I get suger with my Tea other times I don't........... who needs a box of chocolates :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


I think you may get a box of sugar where you are going ... or something sweet anyway :roll:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

What kind of Christmas meal is it Dani, I would like to join you all before I leave the North West


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sara G said:


> What kind of Christmas meal is it Dani, I would like to join you all before I leave the North West


Hey Mrs G ,,,,, where you going    leaving the pies 

It is a curry x mas meal


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Sara G said:


> What kind of Christmas meal is it Dani, I would like to join you all before I leave the North West


Don't go.......... don't go (away that is, but you should go to the party...... Indian all round  )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Sara,

we are having an Indian meal at Barinda in Wilmslow  
[English dishes are also on the menu in case you don't like Indian food]

Hope to see you there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Definites, please let me know. I'll need to book a table soon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I'm definite


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That makes two of us 

but I know there will be a few more 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

:-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So that's 4
:-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Danni.
Could you put us 2 down aswell.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> Hi Danni.
> Could you put us 2 down aswell.


Long time no see Granny  
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] :-* :-* :-*

Bring "t" brown sauce with ya luv :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> Hi Dani.
> Could you put us 2 down aswell.


That's 6 :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*

Looking at my list we should be 14 or so ....


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Dani,

Can you put me down for one [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sara G said:


> Dani,
> 
> Can you put me down for one [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You are in, Sara 

If you want to come to my house before the meal let me know and I'll PM my address ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
and this goes for anyone who may want a tea/coffee before dinner


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How hostpitabule of you Dani


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi Dani,

Thanks for the PM. Please book me in for 1 if I'm not too late


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> How hostpitabule of you Dani


you are welcome John  
[and you will be pleased to know that I have done 30 odd case studies for the clinical Hypnotherapy so you are quite safe from my attacks :lol: ]



Orange&Blue said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Thanks for the PM. Please book me in for 1 if I'm not too late


Fantastic Simon, you are booked in .... and I will check on your progress :wink: :roll:

So, I have now booked the tables for 7:30pm


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I am going to miss coming this year  but I will definately be on more runs next year......you will get a go in the Porker Dani - I haven't forgot 8)

Send my regards from Portugal to all


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> I am going to miss coming this year  but I will definately be on more runs next year......you will get a go in the Porker Dani - I haven't forgot 8)
> 
> Send my regards from Portugal to all


Well, we are repeating the Barinda meal some time reasonably early next year, perhaps in February. So, hopefully, you can join us then.

And I am looking forward to being flown around in machine


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Dani,

Am I to late to add another one 

Sara


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sara G said:


> Dani,
> 
> Am I to late to add another one
> 
> Sara


No problem Sara  I'll see both of you tomrrow 8)

We are now going to be 15 and *tables have been booked for 7:30pm *


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

So everyone, how did it go?


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Brilliant night great company and great food, thanks to Dani for organising it, whens the January trip Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for coming and I am glad you enjoyed my local curry house 



Sara G said:


> Brilliant night great company and great food, thanks to Dani for organising it, whens the January trip Dani


I will post the next curry meet as soon as I know from all of those who couldn't make it this time round


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Apologies for the lack of communication Dani, my life has been chaos at the moment! 

I'll keep my eyes peeled for the next run!

MikeyB


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Apologies for the lack of communication Dani, my life has been chaos at the moment!
> 
> MikeyB


I know the feeling Mikey. 
No worries though, and I'll see you in the new year for a curry


----------

